# Werewolf Killing Kit



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i saw this heart on ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lifesize-Hu...-Halloween-Haunted-House-9-Prop-/231186780379


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Werewolves are so misunderstood. How would you like to be killed just because you were bad one day out of the month? Poor werewolf!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

You should check out Walter's kits at http://www.mysteriouspast.com/vampire_killing_kits.html He doesn't have a Werewolf killing kit but his other kits may give you some ideas. He puts together some beautiful kits.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Halstaff, that looks so cool. I don't think I have visited his site. thanks so much!

imthegoddess, now you make me feel sad.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, saki, that is awesome!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

If one was coming at me, I'd be yelling for you to kill it. Keep the kit handy. As for a gun, I just bought one in the pirate accessories at Dollar Tree that should work nicely. It may be a bit small.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have nothing to offer... but would love to follow along! Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure how much you'd like to spend but this is where I got the flintlock for my Vampire Killing Kit - http://www.netlinkenterprises.com/
Here's what my kit looks like -


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous kit Halstaff!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome! Nice looking Vampire Kit, halstaff. But, no, I don't want that original on the gun price. LOL Love that trunk!

I have to print out my pages and age them. Hey, Lady Sherry, this would make a good craft for a MNT since it will have so many dfferent items from the Vamp Kit. 

I picked up about 6 containers this week. None are quite as big as I want. I want a wooden one like the one you used Lady Sherry on your Vampire one. I used to see them all the time and now can't find one. 

What is ther magnifier for? I keep seeing them in kits.

Hilda, come and play with us on this.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

This might come in handy.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

A werewolf claw, a Pentagram necklace, a calendar showing the moon cycles


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Atomic Mystery Monster, thanks for the link. That is one that I had looked at last night. Nice stuff there. Shadowbat, great ida about the calendar of moon cycles. 

Thanks guys!


I went to a neighboring town today to my favorite thrift store. While I didn't find anything, I did stop at a garage sale and they had a very cool looking werewolf mask. I was going to buy it, but she said it was not for sale. Her daughter saw it out there and pitched a fit to keep it. I thought it was funny to see one today of all days. LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We don't have a lot of werewolf folks on here it seems. My Mom is 100% a werewolf girl. Collects everything wolf related. Makes me happy when I see people doing wolfy things 

Definitely need a moon phase calendar

Bethany sent me some really cool werewolf whiskers and a label. Maybe you could butter her up


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Halstaff said:


> You should check out Walter's kits at http://www.mysteriouspast.com/vampire_killing_kits.html He doesn't have a Werewolf killing kit but his other kits may give you some ideas. He puts together some beautiful kits.


Halstaff what a cool link! Thanks


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm working on a supernatural creature hunter whose kit will contain items necessary for killing everything from werewolves to vampires to chupacabras. FWIW, he has a replica flintlock in his kit as well as silver bullets  I hadn't thought of a moon phase calendar and now consider that to be an essential. 

Depending on how realistic "wolf" you want to go with the werewolf, you might check out my thread in the Props section about my werewolf builds. Lots of links to sources of taxidermy and related items that could be useful, particularly for the pelt, head, and teeth.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I have ideas on the silver ball style bullets. My uncle's business is restoring antique weapons - so I know the style you mean well. 
So here's my idea. I'll try to be detailed but not too wordy. Lol

First shape:
In a pinch, a large round fishing weight or large plastic/wood round bead with the hole plugged with hot glue. 
My choice though would be to make it of a 'clay' made of equal parts plaster of paris and fine sand. Add just enough glue - white, wood, whatever you have on hand- and mix. Keep it as dry as possible. Shape it into a ball and set into something curved to dry. (Maybe the more round end of a plastic Easter egg.) Check it as it dries and re-roll if needed if it starts to settle too much. Don't overthink it though, they weren't perfectly round just as close as the smith could get. 
I've used this mix before. It's sturdy and the texture should give you the proper surface texture to your bullet. And allows you exactly the size you want/need to match your weapon

Next color: paint! Metallic silver craft if you have to or *best choice silver rub and buff.* A little more $ but a tiny tube will last forever and it's so much more real. Besides you can use it to fix up details on your box, your gun, and so much more. 

Hope this helps and I can't wait to see your results. I haven't been tempted to do any of the kits so far. But this one may do so.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I thought I would also include a few bottles of Werewolf "harvested" items like collection items:....., Werewolf Milk......


All I can say is you've got to be one bad [email protected]@ S.O.B. to milk a werewolf


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> All I can say is you've got to be one bad [email protected]@ S.O.B. to milk a werewolf


BAHAHAHAHA!

FWIW, wolf milk was once believed to be a fertility aid. Short article about Eleonore von Schwarzenberg, with a mention of her drinking wolf's milk


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpklnhead625, I laughter so hard that my dog started barking at me. I googled for Werewolf labels and found a label for the werewolf milk. That s quite an image now that you mention it.

Bluefrog, thanks for the info. I just may have to work something up to include that info as a detail. LOL

The knowledge of members here never ceases to amaze me.

Thanks everyone. Keep the ideas and comments coming. 

I am so sad that I couldn't buy that mask at the garage sale yesterday. But, it made me realize that I need one. I was just thinking of the kit alone. Now, I want a head in a jar to signify that I actually killed one. LOL


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*printersdevil*, will the werewolf hunter be present (and therefore in need of costume ideas  ) or will his/her presence be implied? 

Personally, I think a werewolf hunter would mount his trophy's head on the wall like a deer head.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bluefrog, that is a good point about the mounted head. Actually, I am not sure how or when I will get a display done. I got interested in a werewolf kit because I went to a MNT where they made a vampire one. Lady Sherry mentioned that she wanted a werewolf one. I actually made a travelling witch's kit instead of the vampire kit that day because witches are my thing.

Since then my sister and daughter have both asked for a vamp kit so I have been looking for other original ideas for one. I found a cool vamp hunter's journal and sketch book and map and then got to thinking about Lady Sherry and the werewolf kit. So, I started researching them. I decided to make a werewolf hunter's journal or sorts. I really just copied and pasted some info and rewrote some and added some drawings. It is meant to be impressive in a loksy way only, but does have info pertinent to various (although a mixed sort I am sure) of werewolf legends. So, in the midst of this, I realized that I wanted both kits and possibly a display of vampires and werewolf things. I have not really made other plans. I am really in the brainstorming phase. I am sorta strange as I see the big pictures first and then go back and do the details. 

So, keep the ideas coming.


Thanks for input. I need a gun to use but just want a cheap looking one that is close in type for the time. I don't want a revolver--probably a flint lock one. I remember my son having a toy like this when he was younger.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

My occult demon hunter originated with a vampire killing kit and things have progressed from there. He's also still in the planning stages, but then, what about my haunt isn't? 

My idea is to do a take on the classic British explorer/big game hunter in Africa, armed to teeth and prepared to whack any occult critter that might cross his path. I have a ?fishing vest with tons of pockets and plan to acquire a pith helmet. He'll be wearing a "werewolf" tooth on a cord around his neck, of course, and carrying his pistol. His kit contains everything from crucifixes to a container of holy Earth. Whether he'll be in the classic "hunter over dead animal" pose, or the werewolf will be, remains to be determined. 

A funny about the pistol: I bought it from a woman who made her living for years as a pirate reenactor at RenFaires. She posted it on CL and we met in front of a GW. When I told her what I was going to use it for, right about the time I said "I know it's an old style but it's hard to find a good werewolf-killing weapon and so they get passed down from one generation to the next" she doubled up laughing so hard that she was nearly on the sidewalk. Customers walking out of GW registered alarm, like they thought I had committed an act of violence and that's why she was on the ground.

ETA: once upon a time, Spirit carried resin "werewolf skulls" like this one. I'm sure there are plenty still floating around the haunt community. Also, this werewolf eye ring on eBay would be very easy to replicate fairly cheaply using a taxidermy glass or acrylic eye and either some 2-part epoxy or maybe even polymer clay.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Printers devil. I have a couple of pics for the werewolf kit and here is what I have listed not acquired
so far for the kit:
gun and silver bullets
bottle of wolfsbane
cross
pics of werewolf anatomy
moon phases.
I am on the hunt for your wooden box this week. and my suitcase for my traveling witch kit. I also am going to do a zombie survival kit. I will be following this thread because I know I am missing something. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh Mizerella did a GORGEOUS mounted wolf head... I will go in search of the link.

FOUND IT!!

http://mizerella.blogspot.com/searc...d-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=5

EDIT: IF THIS LINK is not taking you right to the wolf post, and how she made this. Click on the 2012 button on the right of the page it takes you to... the wolf comes right up for me.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

LadySherry said:


> bottle of wolfsbane


I have an enormous collection of Victorian hand-colored prints of wolfsbane, and not once did it occur to me to include wolflsbane in a werewolf hunting kit. :smacks forehead: BAD BLUEFROG, BAD! 

My scanner and I are eyeing each other with deep suspicion, but I can try to get scans of one or two if anyone is interested in adding the graphics to their bottle of wolfsbane.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

would love them Bluefrog. 
I have some pictures of it pinned on Pinterest.

Lady Sherry, I do have labels that I found already done for Wolfsbane and am on the hunt for an appropriate gun. Will pick up two when I find one. I am having so much trouble finding those big boxes. I do have several smaller size ones. 

I will bring my stuff to show you Saturday. Love the idea of pics of a wolf's anatomy. Good suggestion. Will start looking.

Hilda, that wolf Mizerlla did is Awesome with a capital A. I wonder how she did that? I think I will PM her for some info. Love it.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I will try to scan some of my better but smaller Wolfsbane prints. This scanner and I don't see eye to eye but I need to tame the beast eventually!

On the subject of werewolf anatomy: why not create practice targets with the vital organs marked like those hunters use to prepare for the season? As you can see from the results of a very quick search I made on eBay, these can be very realistic to very Halloween-y. You could even have one for each stage of transformation: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Birchwood-C...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8ce6dae5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VISICOLOR-C...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2332dac607

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VISICOLOR-C...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2332dac607

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coyote-Shoo...885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b6c6b585

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caldwell-ZT...412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338c2f8074

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wolf-Decoy-...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19eb0ed832

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wolf-Pistol...276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a89e9353c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-BIG-12x18...911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56639cb18f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zombie-Wolf...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258b90c776

http://www.ebay.com/itm/75-LARGE-11...139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338cef4cf3


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Hilda, that wolf Mizerlla did is Awesome with a capital A. I wonder how she did that? I think I will PM her for some info. Love it.


There is a step-by-step on the blog... I believe if you click on the link, it should take you right there. It is incredible. On my Someday To Do List.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I think Mizerella's werewolf is absolutely stellar. What an imaginative and scary critter. 

If anyone is looking for a different style of wolf; is intimidated at the prospect of sculpting their own; or wants a pure wolf reference, they may want to consider these foam taxidermy timber wolf shoulder forms made of easily manipulable foam. This and other taxidermy sites also sell other useful materials like glass wolf eyes.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

A range map

A hunting license/permit/request (could be like a hunting permit, but also could be a letter for the local government or ecclesiastical authorities requesting that the bearer of the letter rid their area of werewolves)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good idea. Will have to think on that one.


----------



## Dcremer (Sep 1, 2019)

exactly!


----------

